# Battery keeps dying



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

I recently bought a new amp for my Type R. OTher day I was in front of seven eleven with car off blasting ym music, and I play a song with crazy bass, and it kill my battery. I do have a capacitor. Can battery be dying?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What battery? Like what size series? Brand? Type? Age?

For example, lil Honda group 51R batteries. yep, dead in a heartbeat without the car on. A cap wont do squat.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

how about a video called "testing your battery" 

How to Test a Car Battery with a Multimeter | Expert Village Videos


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This get resolved ?


----------



## CAPO (Apr 12, 2008)

If your going to be playing music without your alternater spinning you may want to get yourself a deep cycle battery


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

I had the same problem with mine and it was due to the alternator could not keep out. Try a second Battery in the trunk. That worked for me.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't waist your time or money on a bass cap as that did not work.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Go to autozone and have them test you battery and alternator it is free.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Also make sure you have a real good ground and power cable on the battery like 2 guage


----------



## mgoblue1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Erik4Danielle said:


> Also make sure you have a real good ground and power cable on the battery like 2 guage


do you think that could void your warranty, by doing the so called big 3, my battery is also dying when I leave sit overnight, the battery is not even 2 years old yet, its a motorcraft bxt-65-650 and I'am only running 2 pdx's amp for my system's power.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmm, if a larger power wire has less resistance, in THEORY it will cause the battery to die faster 

It's not the wire.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

auto dupe


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Get another battery and see if it just wasn't a bad battery


----------



## p.a.r.t.y (Apr 23, 2009)

Check to see if the glove light box is going out...mine was drained from a simple faulty electrical problem unrelted to the amp.


----------



## Fussion289 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yup agree with the rest that if you don't have your car running and the amp is drawing TONS of juice then it will die no matter what quality you have battery, it's just a matter of how lound and how long it runs off.

If it only took a few moments and you aren't playing it for more than 30 minutes or so, maybe 45, you could get a deep cycle as suggested above. However, this will only last for a little while as even the best batteries will run out of juice with a large amount of draw on them.

My personal experience with my system and a red top has been about an hour maybe less with the music only moderatley up. The two amps have a potential draw of 90 amps I think? I'd have to look it up I know the 4 channel is fused at 40 so.

But getting a much better quality one will help fix this. Other than that I'd just keep the engine running as you really don't use a HUGE amount of gas sitting there


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

without the car running...battery will die quick...
its pretty simple.... the louder it gets, the more power
will be drawn from the battery... and the longer you listen to your system...
will make the battery die quick too...

either get a secondary battery or get a good deep cycle battery will fix your problem




(given, you have a good battery and alternator/charging system)


----------



## sabor (May 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried the diehard platinum battery?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

never heard of them


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

sabor said:


> Has anyone tried the diehard platinum battery?


A great battery. A rebadged Oddysey battery. incredible value.


----------



## JerzyBoy973 (Jul 8, 2009)

Erik4Danielle said:


> Go to autozone and have them test you battery and alternator it is free.


+1

Also. If you have any kind of aftermarket system you should always have your engine running. If the alternator isn't doing its job you have a few options: adding a capacitor, next step back up battery(ies), upgraded alternator.


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

try kinetik batteries, I used them many times and never had an issue


----------

